# cannabutter crockpot issue HELP



## oh really??? (Dec 11, 2009)

So i've been simmering the cannabutter mixture for 18hrs @ 200F and I still see trichs on the leaves!!! Aren't the trichs supposed to absorb into the butter???


I used an ounce of herb dried (full buds/leaves/stems) to 2 sticks of butter and some water.

Is this normal to have trichs on it still?? 

I'm using this book:
*Marijuana Cooking: Good Medicine Made Easy  By Bliss Cameron, Veronica Green*


I'm using their "Whole marijuana in water w/ butter" method.

Do i need to simmer longer??


----------



## slabhead (Dec 12, 2009)

oh really??? said:


> So i've been simmering the cannabutter mixture for 18hrs @ 200F and I still see trichs on the leaves!!! Aren't the trichs supposed to absorb into the butter???
> 
> 
> I used an ounce of herb dried (full buds/leaves/stems) to 2 sticks of butter and some water.
> ...


You may have saturated the 2 sticks with thc to the point it won't absorb any more.


> Saturation point; Can butter reach THC saturation and then absorb no more THC, leaving THC to go to waste?
> 
> Everything has a saturation point, but with an ounce of cannabis going in you'll be fine. Just use a pound of butter.


. Pour that butter off and use fresh butter to dissolve the rest of the thc. Then just mix both batches together.


----------



## oh really??? (Dec 12, 2009)

hmmmm, you think the butter can absorb a certain limit of thc? 



has anyone seen there herb after making butter and noticed trich's?


----------



## slabhead (Dec 12, 2009)

I never looked that close at it after cooking it. But if you did and still see trich's I'd run another batch and mash it up better.

yes it certainly does have a saturation point.


----------



## oh really??? (Dec 12, 2009)

okay so i will strain, (cheesecloth/colander) and set aside the butter/water. Then i will boil a pot of water put in a 1/2 stick of butter for the remaining herb so the thc can dissolve into it. then mix the two? Does that sound right?

The reason i use less butter is because i have been the victim of "weak" cannabutter before. I figured less butter + more herb = potent baked goods. 

Here is the crockpot schedule: On and simmering two days ago from 1-pm-12am. Then on yesterday from 10am-12pm. Then then today from 8am-present. 

The temp is a constant 200F

I have stirred periodically.


----------



## slabhead (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd think you're not letting it get hot enough. It takes at least 212 to boil water. It sounds like you are just barely simmering it. The temp to watch out for is the flash point of thc is 392 so most important to try to keep your temps below 350 when cooking. The boiling water will keep your temps down as long as it doesn't all steam off.


----------



## stumps (Dec 12, 2009)

I use the crock. I went 3 0z of trim 1.5lb butter and just enough water to cover. cooked on high fo two hour turned to low cooked two more hours. strained with a wire strainer. set out side till the butter was hard. took the butter off and left alot of crap in the water. butter came out very good. also stired every 10-15 min. to make butter you want to keep your temp under or just at 212. the simmer works the trich's off the pulp. if you stir often that keeps the oil and pulp mixed.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 12, 2009)

.

*"I used an ounce of herb dried (full buds/leaves/stems) to 2 sticks of butter and some water.**"*

To get your fastest, most potent extraction you must grind your plant matter into a flour. Most people do this with a coffee grinder but you can use a mortise and pestle, or in a pinch a rolling pin. The bud must be bone dry, if it's wet put it in the oven or a toaster oven at 105C until it's crisp. Breaking up the bud increases the surface area of the trichoms that the hot butter/oil can touch and dissolve.

After this cover the flour with liquid butter, let the butter settle in and add a bit more so there's a few millimeters above the flour. To get the most potent butter you need to use the least - there is a fixed amount of cannaboids in the bud and if you spread that over twice the butter ...

I use a 2 cup pyrex measuring cup inside the crock pot when I'm making a small amount. Just pour enough hot water in the crock pot so it's above the level of the butter in the pyrex cup, but not enough water to float the cup. And you have a smaller crock pot. Cover the cup with tinfoil to keep the water vapor out, put the crock pot top on to heat things up.

To speed the extraction use mechanical action - I have a small hand mixer that fits perfect in my 2 cup, I mix for 1 minute every 10 or 15 minutes. Always mixing the oil and trichoms so unbonded fat will dissolve the trichom resin and bind with the cannaboids. This may be your only way of saving your batch now, if you have lots of extra bud and trim you may want to just re-use that butter for another run with your bud ground into flour and a lower butter to bud ratio.

Here's the best cannabutter recipe I've ever used, the author was the head chemist with the DEA and switched teams when he found that cannabis was the best medicine to treat the symptoms of his and his mother's hepatitis. He traveled in some knowledgeable circles, nice guy too.

http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/recipes/blackout_bud_butter.htm

.

One of Phife's buddies did some Honey Oil runs with stems back on Overgrow years ago, their concensis was that there was no honey oil on stems (branches yes). These were guys who collected their joint ashes so they could extract the left over honey oil with butane.

.

- Grind your bud to a flour
- Just enough butter to cover the flour
- Use a pyrex cup inside your crock pot
- Use an electric hand mixer
- make a press bowl to get all the butter out of the bud ball.
- If you don't like the taste of your butter refine it after making, you don't need water during an extraction in a crock pot.

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/272993-diy-make-your-own-press.html

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/278166-refine-your-cannabuter-better-taste.html

.

If you want to save the batch you have now, one way might be to strain your butter from your bud, squeeze the ball, then take some scizzors and cut up your bud and leaves into small pieces. Take the stems out and press them to save the butter, throw them out.

If I can think of another way to save that batch I'll post again, but I think chopping up your bud, a pyrex cup and a hand mixer are your best bet. And you will have weak butter with that ratio. I use 9-14 grams of bone dry bud flour for 1 tray of brownies with 1/3 - 1/2 cup of butter.

.


----------



## oh really??? (Dec 13, 2009)

well i will definitely chop my herb next time. I followed the instructions from a book so it better be potent. But yes usually i chop/grind the herb. Thanks all.

I will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## Motobomb62 (Dec 14, 2009)

everything I have every heard says to grind it all up as well. That would be the best/only way to extract all the THC. Good Luck!


----------



## brainwarp (Dec 15, 2009)

If you can see trich's, you didn't grind it up enough. 

The cheapest way is the screen type strainer. They take some work and the bud must be really dry.

A better way is a small coffee grinder. For making cannabutter, you almost need one. They are not expensive at walmart, kmart, etc. You can also look at goodwill, salvation army, & other thrift stores. I lucked out, and found one for $3 the very morning I was going to make butter.


----------



## mikeb4370 (Jan 18, 2010)

i thought you had to be around 325 in temp.. am i right? 200 sounds too low...


----------



## stumps (Jan 18, 2010)

a very slow boil is just over 200. with a lid. at least in most places. That will heat the butter enough to melt the trich's.


----------



## greenquartz (Jan 18, 2010)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DONT COOK IT TO 350!!!!!!! yes Thc vaps at 397 but all the other good stuff including turpentines CBD,CBN as well as simply activating the slight THA into 
thc trust me been cooking for a lot time its a science


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 18, 2010)

No worries, GQ... the crock pot doesn't get near 350 on warm/low. It rarely reaches even a very gentle boil, and even then that only occurs if I were to leave it on for hours without ever lifting the lid. Keep in mind that a crock pot is designed to cook foods very slowly, over the period of several hours if not many.  I always have it set to "low" or "warm" though; it would indeed get too hot if it were on "high" for any length of time.


----------



## stumps (Jan 18, 2010)

I do 2 hr high and 2 low. Mine dosen't have a med.


----------

